# Felt F4 2010 aheadset bearing gap in new bike



## Pete bike (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello, 

If someone from Felt Bicycles is reading this please respond. I bought new 2010 Felt F4 and the aheadsed bearing has clap. I have taken the stem off several times and tightened the screw on the top very gently and then tightening the screws on the side of the stem thoroughly. The bearing is after this firm and there is no gap/play between the frame and the fork but after driving the bike for couple of km the gap comes back. So for some reason the inner tube inside the bearing slips down eventhough that the hexagonal nut inside the tube has been tightened.

I took the bike to authorized Felt dealer in Finland for them to perform the initial service to the bike after 200km and asked them to look at the aheadset bearing problem as well. They did but could not repair it i.e. the play is there and the bike is not comfortable to ride - also keeping the bearing loose will for sure break the bike sooner rather than later. 
The dealer suggested that they will change the whole bearing system in Felt F4 as it seems the aheadset bearing just wont work. This is not very welcome since I need to pay extra for new roadbike to work as it should. I do not know if this is a systematic problem with Felt F4 but at least in my bike the problem exists. I bought the bike through internet from Fun Corner in Germany.

Thanks for any advice and input

Petri


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Pete bike said:


> Hello,
> 
> If someone from Felt Bicycles is reading this please respond. I bought new 2010 Felt F4 and the aheadsed bearing has clap. I have taken the stem off several times and tightened the screw on the top very gently and then tightening the screws on the side of the stem thoroughly. The bearing is after this firm and there is no gap/play between the frame and the fork but after driving the bike for couple of km the gap comes back. So for some reason the inner tube inside the bearing slips down eventhough that the hexagonal nut inside the tube has been tightened.
> 
> ...


Petri,

I cannot diagnose the problem over the internet without photos but I can tell you that there are thousands of bicycles with that headset, fork and frame combo on the market without problems.

I suspect the issue is with the compression device not being tight in the fork when the headset preload is set. The bearings need to be installed free of dirt with a thin layer of lubricate on their contact points. Be sure they are not up-side down. The assembly of the compression device is also crucial. It must be bottomed out on the fork's steerer tube at the top and tightened. The expander bolt that tightens the device is threaded up from the bottom. You can access the bolt with a long 4mm hex key and by turning it counter-clockwise looking down on top of the bike. It needs to be tight, at least 7Nm. Make sure there is a small gap between the top of the stem and top cap and the compression device so they do not "bottom" out when the preload is set.

After setting the preload so the headset spins smoothly with no play, tighten the stem steerer tube pinch bolts to 5Nm.

This will solve your problem if there is no missing parts or damage to the frame, fork, or headset.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## 06cvpi (May 10, 2011)

Sorry to hijack a tech question. SuperdaveFelt I can't pm you. Said your inbox is full.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

06cvpi said:


> Sorry to hijack a tech question. SuperdaveFelt I can't pm you. Said your inbox is full.


Yes, that happens often due to the small inbox size and numerous messages I receive daily. You can just create a post with your question or if it is regarding our time racing with US Postal, send me an email. I'll see about clearing out my RBR Inbox.
-SD


----------



## Pete bike (Apr 12, 2011)

*Carbon paste*

Hi dave

I called to felt importer in finland and they suggest i try to use carbon assembly paste to the bearing. They think that could help and prevent the tube/rose from dropping down. Do you have experience on the carbon paste? Do you know how much i should use and should i put it only to the expander or also to the inner tube?

Thanks petri


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Pete bike said:


> Hi dave
> 
> I called to felt importer in finland and they suggest i try to use carbon assembly paste to the bearing. They think that could help and prevent the tube/rose from dropping down. Do you have experience on the carbon paste? Do you know how much i should use and should i put it only to the expander or also to the inner tube?
> 
> Thanks petri


Bearing? No, I wouldn't use it on the bearing or the compresion ring of the headset. The compresion device in the fork and the stem steerer tube clamp should be ok, but not necessary.

A thin film is all that is needed.

-SD


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

This is a common problem with carbon steerer compression plugs. This has happened to my Felt F5 and other Felts as well. All it took was tightening a bit more and voila, it's been perfect.


----------

